# Are there any pilots on the forum?



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,
Just wondering how many of you are pilots, and what you fly?
I fly the C152, PA28, Pitts S2S etc..

cheers.


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

There are a bunch on here; commercial, military, private and other. I fly for the US Coast Guard, flying the C-130.


----------



## ajbencosme (May 22, 2011)

Hi All,
Along the lines of a previous post, I am one of the "other" pilots: a paraglider pilot. And I love anything that flies, from birds to airplanes and magic carpets, with perhaps the sole exception of insects. For over 15 years, a Breitling Aerospace has been my copilot. When I get the chance, I will take and post relevant pics. I am currently on the outlook for a chronograph that will be suitable for general use AND for extreme sports, that is water, impact, scratch and spring-bar breaking resistant -in paragliding, anything rough can be expected, at launch, in flight or when landing. It gives me an uncanny enjoyment to be able to read my watch at a glance while flying. For my forthcoming new watch, I require good readability, excellent lume, prefer the quartz movement and a size range of 44-47 mm. (6 3/4 inch wrist). I have narrowed my choices to Reactor Neutron, Traser Aviator Jungmann, Luminox a.1881.bo, and MTM Patriot. Diving watches are not my thing. Any comments from you are invited and welcome. 
Be well...


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Hi. My Grumman AA5B Tiger.


----------



## Phil73805 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all, new to the forums and also a pilot. Below is a pic of the Grumman Cheetah I fly.


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

Another pilot checking in here. I've flown too many A/C to list here as I've been a pilot for 43 years. It started my interest in watches because back in the 60's an accurate watch was a necessity for navigation. We didn't have any GPS, Loran or even DME in most civilian A/C so rate/time/distance was the name of the game. I owned a Skylane for 16yrs, then flew a friends Centurian for 13yrs until he sold it.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> Hi all, new to the forums and also a pilot. Below is a pic of the Grumman Cheetah I fly.
> 
> View attachment 479114


Where do you fly from?
I fly from EGBS (Shobdon).

cheers.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HercDriver said:


> There are a bunch on here; commercial, military, private and other. I fly for the US Coast Guard, flying the C-130.


What model? H or J?

cheers.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Almost 22 years of military flying under my belt now. Currently flying the HH-60G Pavehawk in the Air National Guard on a part time basis and the 747-400 at my normal day job.

I tend towards quartz watches for work and mechanicals on my off days.....


----------



## Phil73805 (Jul 26, 2011)

I fly from Elstree (EGTR)


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> I fly from Elstree (EGTR)


I'm hoping to fly around that way at some point. I'll give you a shout if I do!

cheers.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Currently flying the HH-60G Pavehawk in the Air National Guard on a part time basis and the 747-400 at my normal day job.


Thats quite a difference!!

cheers.


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an airline pilot currently flying the MD-88. I wear whatever watch that happens to be my luckiest to work. For some reason that seems to be my Omega Speedy Mark II right now. For awhile it was my former Zinex Heliox and before that it was a MkII Seafighter. I just ordered a G-Shock 2500 so, we'll see how much luck it has.


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

Used to fly these for a while - taken in the alps during a training ex.









Now fly these -









And flew quite a few other things along the way.


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to fly C172s. I've also got 30 minutes in a Pitts, might not sound like much but it sure as hell was fun.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

tacticalpen said:


> I've also got 30 minutes in a Pitts, might not sound like much but it sure as hell was fun.


The Pitts is an amazing aircraft. It is a hard transition from the C152/72 to and S2S though. 
You actually have to handle the Pitts_ with care!

_Offshoredriver - the Lynx is a fantastic helicopter! For more Lynx related stuff, take a peep at these chaps:
_Helicopter Display Team (Black Cats)_

cheers.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

I can't wait to hear what a liter of 100LL is going for in the UK or Europe these days. I'm averaging around $6 - $6.50/gallon here in the U.S., and averaging 10 GPH, you can see where that's going. Can't imagine what the costs are across the pond. Sends shivers down my spine!

Phil,

There is a pretty active Grumman contingent (AYA) in the UK led my Ian Matterface. You wouldn't know him by chance?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pilot2 said:


> I'm averaging around $6 - $6.50/gallon here in the U.S.


Around about £8.30 per gallon on average.

cheers.


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

Spit161 said:


> The Pitts is an amazing aircraft. It is a hard transition from the C152/72 to and S2S though.
> You actually have to handle the Pitts_ with care!_


Extremely responsive airplane, just amazing. Actually, the most frightening thing to me wasn't being inverted etc., it was coming in on final. In the C172 you're coming in @ 65 knots and in the Pitts it was 110. My brain was freaked out trying to adjust to everything happening _so fast_, fortunately I didn't have to land it.

Hell of a ride though.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

tacticalpen said:


> Extremely responsive airplane, just amazing. Actually, the most frightening thing to me wasn't being inverted etc., it was coming in on final. In the C172 you're coming in @ 65 knots and in the Pitts it was 110. My brain was freaked out trying to adjust to everything happening _so fast_, fortunately I didn't have to land it.
> 
> Hell of a ride though.


Absolutely.
When I first flew the Pitts, the thing that had me was the side-slipping on finals to see over the nose...

cheers.


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

Spit161 said:


> What model? H or J?
> 
> cheers.


The H model - the Coast Guard has 6 Js in Elizabeth City, NC on the East Coast, and we will be getting two more soon. The plan is for Js to be in Hawaii and here in California in the next 10 years, but I will be loooong retired when that day comes.


----------



## aepilot (Mar 8, 2011)

alpapilot said:


> I just ordered a G-Shock 2500 so, we'll see how much luck it has.


I love my GW2500! Enjoy it.

Also an airline pilot currently on the EMB145.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Helicopter pilot for 22 years or so, civilian. I also have a couple hundred hours in stuck wing.
Currently SA330J Puma


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

aepilot said:


> I love my GW2500! Enjoy it.
> 
> Also an airline pilot currently on the EMB145.


I see that you are Eagle. I am former XJT and can relate to what y'all are going through in regards to the spin-off and flow-thru. It all happened to us as well and you know where that has led. Apparently, Skywest is going to be the Borg of the RJ world . Good luck. (I probably shouldn't turn WUS into Flightinfo. We don't need that kind of drama here!)


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi all,
> Helicopter pilot for 22 years or so, civilian. I also have a couple hundred hours in stuck wing.
> Currently SA330J Puma
> 
> View attachment 479467


I like the Puma (and Super Puma) - they are nice Helis!

cheers.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

tacticalpen said:


> Extremely responsive airplane, just amazing. Actually, the most frightening thing to me wasn't being inverted etc., it was coming in on final. In the C172 you're coming in @ 65 knots and in the Pitts it was 110. My brain was freaked out trying to adjust to everything happening _so fast_, fortunately I didn't have to land it.
> 
> Hell of a ride though.


Lot of fun, the Pitts. And the landing is pretty much part of the fun, too. Even if I've had a great set of aeros, the landing will be at least as much of a challenge. Here's one of my Pitts on finals and landing, at my home field (not me flying it, though):






The thing that a lot of pilots find hardest is the approach speed - even experienced pilots with thousands of hours can struggle. As you say, the speed of the approach is part of it - the aircraft doesn't fly well at lower power settings, but I turn in to base/finals (continuous turn) at 100-110 knots and let the speed wash off to around 90, with a bit of side slip to add drag and slow it down. Add the sink rate to that mix - power off the rate of descent with the prop full fine is around 2500' - 3000' per minute, or a glide angle of around 1:2 to 1:3. There's a joke about the best way to establishing the best glide angle being to throw out a brick, and follow it down. The last Pitts pilot who tried that got hit on the head by it when he flared....

Oh - and the forward visibility is not the best. In the landing attitude the "blind spot" is about 60 degrees either side of the nose. You land by peripheral vision. Or, to put it another way, if you can see the runway when you're landing, you're probably in the wrong place! But it's so much fun - you just can't get bored with it. Spot the registration on this one - and see if you can work out why I went for it... (no prizes).


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> Lot of fun, the Pitts. And the landing is pretty much part of the fun, too. Even if I've had a great set of aeros, the landing will be at least as much of a challenge. Here's one of my Pitts on finals and landing, at my home field (not me flying it, though):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post! 
From the point of view of a pilot who flys a Pitts, I can see what you mean about finals!
Heres a picture of the one I fly ( not me flying it ):







(Borrowed Picture)

 cheers.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Spit161 said:


> Thats quite a difference!!
> 
> cheers.


Yes, pretty much represents both extremes of the continuum. I have a lot of numbers floating around in my head......

Not quite sure if it is the best or worst of both worlds. LOL


----------



## evertonian61 (Feb 22, 2006)

I fly the Boeing-777 for a major UK Airline have flown over 20 different types.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

evertonian61 said:


> I fly the Boeing-777 for a major UK Airline have flown over 20 different types.


Nice! Keep it up!

cheers.


----------



## aepilot (Mar 8, 2011)

alpapilot said:


> I see that you are Eagle. I am former XJT and can relate to what y'all are going through in regards to the spin-off and flow-thru. It all happened to us as well and you know where that has led. Apparently, Skywest is going to be the Borg of the RJ world . Good luck. (I probably shouldn't turn WUS into Flightinfo. We don't need that kind of drama here!)


HAHA. I love this forum, it's a break from all drama that goes on over @ eaglelounge.com AND flightinfo. I've been flying with eagle for almost 5 years now and got to the point were I just don't care what happens anymore. Like most guys on this pilot watch forum, I do it because I love the flying and supports my watch buying habits 

Safe Flying!


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

aepilot said:


> HAHA. I love this forum, it's a break from all drama that goes on over @ eaglelounge.com AND flightinfo. I've been flying with eagle for almost 5 years now and got to the point were I just don't care what happens anymore. Like most guys on this pilot watch forum, I do it because I love the flying and supports my watch buying habits
> 
> Safe Flying!


Since leaving XJT I have flown the 737, 717, 767-300ER, 757 and now the MD-88/90. I still miss the seat in the E145. By far it is the most comfortable cockpit I've ever flown! What I miss even more is putting my feet up on the "ottoman" . Boeing/Douglas just does not know how to design for comfort. Sure, you can run laps in the 767's cockpit but I felt like I was balancing on a three-legged bar stool while flying it.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Great post!
> From the point of view of a pilot who flys a Pitts, I can see what you mean about finals!
> Heres a picture of the one I fly ( not me flying it ):
> View attachment 479822
> ...


Thanks - great registration for a money pit(ts)! Is that the one at White Waltham?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> Thanks - great registration for a money pit(ts)! Is that the one at White Waltham?


Nope. It is kept at Shobdon, near Hereford.

cheers.


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

Spit161 said:


> View attachment 479822
> 
> (Borrowed Picture)
> 
> cheers.





HappyJack said:


> View attachment 479690
> 
> View attachment 479692


Wow, those are two beautiful planes - color me envious. I haven't done any aerobatic flights (at least, on purpose  ), since flight school, but it was one of my favorite phases.

Thanks to both of you for sharing!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Boring old 172SP with Steam gauges and no autopilot for me, out of KAEG!


----------



## DanielG (Dec 11, 2007)

OH-58 A/C
OH-58 D

For some 22 years now.

Oh, Roll Tide


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

mike120 said:


> Boring old 172SP with Steam gauges and no autopilot for me, out of KAEG!


Sounds fun.
The "stick and throttle" method is the way forward for fun flying!

cheers.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

My dad was a "double-I" way back when. I sorta grew up in the cockpit. I flew 150, 152, 172, T-41, 206, Tiger, and the whole PA-28 family including Arrow IV's at one point or another. I planned on pursuing it all the way, going so far as to get a degree in aeronautics... but disaster struck and a functional murmur- first detected by the USAF... thanks a lot, fellas- was finally dx'd as MVP. No more first class medical, and no more point in advanced training. Still love airplanes, though. Love the pics and all.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

HercDriver said:


> Wow, those are two beautiful planes - color me envious. I haven't done any aerobatic flights (at least, on purpose  ), since flight school, but it was one of my favorite phases.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for sharing!


Well, if you can find an excuse to visit Sydney I'd be glad to reintroduce you to it...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> Well, if you can find an excuse to visit Sydney I'd be glad to reintroduce you to it...


+1 if you ever get over to Wales!

cheers.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Great post!
> From the point of view of a pilot who flys a Pitts, I can see what you mean about finals!
> Heres a picture of the one I fly ( not me flying it ):
> View attachment 479822
> ...


Is there something relevant about that reg as well? :lol:


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

You know the problem with aviation for most pilots - pist'n broke...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

bydandie said:


> Is there something relevant about that reg as well? :lol:


Yep.. It is very relevant for the Pitts!;-)

cheers.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a friend who pilots 747's for United. He says that many pilots are "into watches".

Despite that, I note that there is little or no discussion of watches in this thread. I see that as validation of my point that all the pitches about pilot watches are marketing hype.

I posted about this at:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilot-watch-definition-526252-post3857520.html

I flew gliders. Here are pics of the Schweitzer 2-32 and 2-33 (taken from the internet) like those that I flew. And, I should add, I can't recall ever looking at my watch while flying.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Precise said:


> Despite that, I note that there is little or no discussion of watches in this thread. I see that as validation of my point that all the pitches about pilot watches are marketing hype.


I agree. 
There are clocks in most modern aircraft. 
Watches, sadly, have become slightly obsolete for pilots.

cheers.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't speak too soon. My watch plays a critical role apprising me of the exact amount of time that I have been sleeping in the bunk.

This is very important...


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Don't speak too soon. My watch plays a critical role apprising me of the exact amount of time that I have been sleeping in the bunk.
> 
> This is very important...


Ahhhh! Perfect!

Alan


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Don't speak too soon. My watch plays a critical role apprising me of the exact amount of time that I have been sleeping in the bunk.
> 
> This is very important...


Yup, back on the ER that's all I ever used my watch for. The absolute most important times for me was how long I had remaining to play inflight food and movie critic. BTW, I recommend the crab cakes.

Have you downloaded any of the various crew rest apps for the iPhone or Android? Really makes figuring out bunk times a snap. I have a hard time doing math in public so, it was a lifesaver.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I use my watch A LOT when planning flights and looking at weather...That's why I like to use a 24 hour watch with second timezone, like the Early Bird or Airman. Makes it easy to travel across timezones, and makes it easy to convert to/from zulu. I'd say it's one of my major planning tools.

...and some pics from today in McMinnville Oregon...


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> I agree.
> There are clocks in most modern aircraft.
> Watches, sadly, have become slightly obsolete for pilots.
> 
> cheers.


Depends what you're flying in though, the C172 I'm learning in doesn't have a fuel gauge that works never mind the clock!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

bydandie said:


> Depends what you're flying in though, the C172 I'm learning in doesn't have a fuel gauge that works never mind the clock!


Hmm.. It seems an issue with training aircraft - there is _always _something missing/broken in the cockpit. And it is usually something you _need!

_cheers.


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

The fuel gauge in light pistons is only required to be accurate at empty.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

alpapilot said:


> Yup, back on the ER that's all I ever used my watch for. The absolute most important times for me was how long I had remaining to play inflight food and movie critic. BTW, I recommend the crab cakes.
> 
> Have you downloaded any of the various crew rest apps for the iPhone or Android? Really makes figuring out bunk times a snap. I have a hard time doing math in public so, it was a lifesaver.


I have seen a couple of Captains with those apps. Our average flight is about 10 hours so, you usually get about a 3 hour break. The majority of our flying is with a 3 man crew. I have done some 17+ flights.o|

Which ER were you flying, 767, 747?


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Dennis, did you get over to the museum? 

I have not been there since they put that 747 up on the roof. It looks really cool in the pictures.....


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

alpapilot said:


> The fuel gauge in light pistons is only required to be accurate at empty.


Well when we took it over and went through the checks yesterday the gauge showed half but the tanks had barely enough for a takeoff!


----------



## Phil73805 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pilot2 said:


> I can't wait to hear what a liter of 100LL is going for in the UK or Europe these days. I'm averaging around $6 - $6.50/gallon here in the U.S., and averaging 10 GPH, you can see where that's going. Can't imagine what the costs are across the pond. Sends shivers down my spine!
> 
> Phil,
> 
> There is a pretty active Grumman contingent (AYA) in the UK led my Ian Matterface. You wouldn't know him by chance?


Nope, the name doesn't ring a bell. I've flown quite a few types in my time but for some reason I really love the Grummans. Good visibility, as opposed to the view out of a PA28, nice handling and surprisingly stable in the cruise for a low wing.

As for the cost of AVGAS in the UK...it's shocking and only set to get worse. Currently paying around £1.90 per litre so £7.60 per gallon US or around $12 a gallon.


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I have seen a couple of Captains with those apps. Our average flight is about 10 hours so, you usually get about a 3 hour break. The majority of our flying is with a 3 man crew. I have done some 17+ flights.o|
> 
> Which ER were you flying, 767, 747?


767ER but, back domestic now on the Maddog. I cut out the commute to JFK and just drive to work in ATL now. Much less stress.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

alpapilot said:


> The fuel gauge in light pistons is only required to be accurate at empty.


True.
The amount of times I've got into a C152 with "full tanks" only to discover in the pre-flights that they are, in fact, empty.

cheers.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> True.
> The amount of times I've got into a C152 with "full tanks" only to discover in the pre-flights that they are, in fact, empty.
> 
> cheers.


Makes for a fun FREDA check though, 'Fuel - god knows!'


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

I have looke into aircraft clocks with some intensity ... there are reports by test pilots of a well-known helicopter manufacturer relying on their wristwatches as their cockpit clock - a choice on the grounds of politics rather than technical superiority - are inoperational or unreliable. 

On the ADAC emergency medevac helicopter fleet (the largest in Germany), the clock is rated in the lowest priority, meaning that a broken clock will be replaced more or less the next time the aircraft is "in the shop".

Seems like a good number of reasons for pilots to wear a wristwatch as a backup ...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

bydandie said:


> Makes for a fun FREDA check though, 'Fuel - god knows!'


Good point! 
"Shobdon information, G-BHAA. Fuel appears to be empty."

cheers.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That's an entirely new building...a waterslide park for the kids. It's crowded every day. You actually climb up into the 747 and then ride the waterslides out of either side back down into the building.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

bydandie said:


> Depends what you're flying in though, the C172 I'm learning in doesn't have a fuel gauge that works never mind the clock!


Does your instructor not tell you to go out mid flight and dip the tanks :-d


----------



## DanielG (Dec 11, 2007)

Crusader said:


> I have looke into aircraft clocks with some intensity ... there are reports by test pilots of a well-known helicopter manufacturer relying on their wristwatches as their cockpit clock - a choice on the grounds of politics rather than technical superiority - are inoperational or unreliable.
> 
> On the ADAC emergency medevac helicopter fleet (the largest in Germany), the clock is rated in the lowest priority, meaning that a broken clock will be replaced more or less the next time the aircraft is "in the shop".
> 
> Seems like a good number of reasons for pilots to wear a wristwatch as a backup ...


Now that I think about it there's nothing in the regs about a minute or hour hand, just a sweep second hand or seconds indicator for digital... Nahhhh.

But yeah, that's one requirement I've just about always had with a watch to fly with, sweep second hand. Too many "restricted to" log books requiring it.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a 737 dude cuz that's all we got ;-)


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

MJK737 said:


> I'm a 737 dude cuz that's all we got ;-)


Herb's Texas flying club?


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

alpapilot said:


> Herb's Texas flying club?


The one and only;-)


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Spit161 said:


> Around about £8.30 per gallon on average.
> 
> cheers.


Ouch!!! Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

A shot of yours truly from today's mission....










I wear this watch almost all of the time now for flying military missions...









At a hover doing some fast ropes today.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

TimeOnTarget said:


>


Is the the HH-60 "Pave Hawk"?

cheers.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, this is the US Air Force HH-60G model PAVEHAWK. It is equipped to perform rescue missions in just about any condition imaginable.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> Good visibility, as opposed to the view out of a PA280.


Haha, I know what you mean! Nothing compares with a Pitts on finals though (HappyJack, do you know what I mean?;-))

cheers.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Once you've landed a Pitts a few times, everything else seems to have excellent visibility. I flew a Chipmunk again earlier in the year, and even from the back seat was astonished at how good the view forward was...

I now understand what sort of view forward Lindbergh must have had when landing the Spirit of St Louis. Apart from missing the Eiffel Twoer and the 10,000 adoring Frenchmen, of course...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> Once you've landed a Pitts a few times, everything else seems to have excellent visibility. I flew a Chipmunk again earlier in the year, and even from the back seat was astonished at how good the view forward was...


I flew a Tiger Moth a while back.
It's a bit like a lower powered, less likely to kill you, version of the Pitts. I was surprised it was so lively for a 1930s training a/c.

cheers.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

HappyJack said:


> I now understand what sort of view forward Lindbergh must have had when landing the Spirit of St Louis. Apart from missing the Eiffel Twoer and the 10,000 adoring Frenchmen, of course...


He used a periscope, actually ... I wonder if he saw any irony in having a periscope on the plane should he ditch and the plane sink ...


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

ajbencosme said:


> I am currently on the outlook for a chronograph that will be suitable for general use AND for extreme sports, that is water, impact, scratch and spring-bar breaking resistant -in paragliding, anything rough can be expected, at launch, in flight or when landing. It gives me an uncanny enjoyment to be able to read my watch at a glance while flying. For my forthcoming new watch, I require good readability, excellent lume, prefer the quartz movement and a size range of 44-47 mm. (6 3/4 inch wrist). I have narrowed my choices to Reactor Neutron, Traser Aviator Jungmann, Luminox a.1881.bo, and MTM Patriot. Diving watches are not my thing. Any comments from you are invited and welcome.
> Be well...
> 
> View attachment 478881











G-Shock GW3500B-1A. This watch has dual time, world time in 48 cities, chronograph, countdown timer, 4 alarms, atomic clock synchronization and is solar powered. It has an automatic night light (comes on automatically when the wrist is turned 45 degrees from horizontal - feature can be turned off and the light turned on manually), and is water resistant to 200 M. There also are several all analog models in their Aviation Series range.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Good news, guys!
It's oh dark thirty, but I just passed my ATP ride!
Got typed in the Puma.
Now it's time to go start making money in it 
Funny...the checkride was the first time I flew it at night.
Cheers,
Dennis


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Congratulations, Dennis! :-!


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> I flew a Tiger Moth a while back.
> It's a bit like a lower powered, less likely to kill you, version of the Pitts. I was surprised it was so lively for a 1930s training a/c.
> 
> cheers.


I've flown the Tiger Moth a couple of times, from both front and rear seats. It's a different sensation - all about the wind in the hair rather than the performance. It lands slowly, takes off slowly, cruises slowly, and rolls very slowly. The Pitts does nothing slowly; it's very responsive, though perhaps a little heavier on the controls than, say, a Giles 202. That was SO responsive that I did an avalanche (snap roll at the top of a loop) by accident, just by pulling as hard in the loop as I would in the Pitts. And the roll rate on that was incredible - something like 550 degrees per second against 320 degs/sec for the Pitts S-2C. Matt (Matt Hall, the owner, now a Red Bull Air Race pilot) did 3 vertical rolls and it whipped round so fast that my feet were in positive G and my head in negative G.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, Martin.
Great picture of a Puma here, by the way...


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

It must be nice to be able to stand up straight in the back.....


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

HappyJack said:


> I've flown the Tiger Moth a couple of times, from both front and rear seats. It's a different sensation - all about the wind in the hair rather than the performance. It lands slowly, takes off slowly, cruises slowly, and rolls very slowly. The Pitts does nothing slowly; it's very responsive, though perhaps a little heavier on the controls than, say, a Giles 202. That was SO responsive that I did an avalanche (snap roll at the top of a loop) by accident, just by pulling as hard in the loop as I would in the Pitts. And the roll rate on that was incredible - something like 550 degrees per second against 320 degs/sec for the Pitts S-2C. Matt (Matt Hall, the owner, now a Red Bull Air Race pilot) did 3 vertical rolls and it whipped round so fast that my feet were in positive G and my head in negative G.


Jack, I've flown an S-2A (N31465) belonging to a friend and thoroughly enjoyed the incredible _perfect_ balance of the controls. Turns in that airplane seemed so easy to coordinate because of that balance and simple aerobatics were wonderfully smooth but quick. Seemed like I wasn't really aware of physically moving the controls at all. Just thinking about which way I wanted to go was enough. I did not take off or land the airplane because the winds were a little gusty that day and I wasn't ready for the twitchiness I anticipated. I also admit I wasn't really ready for how quick that kite was when my friend snap rolled it for me. I think he must have put about 6 & 1/2 on it because I literally had a bad crick in my neck for a week afterwards. That was 24 years ago when I was 40. A repeat performance today would probably put me in traction... :roll:

Another ship which surprised me with enjoyable harmony of controls was the PT-17 Stearman. I loved flying that airplane. With the open cockpit, I expected much more wind and wire noise than what I actually experienced. The Stearman was one airplane that honestly made me feel as close to the world of classic aviation as any airplane possibly could. I've been so fortunate to have flown quite a few different types of aircraft but the Stearman probably remains closer to my heart than any airplane except for one other...

Allow me one more quick story about that other aircraft, a truly unusual one. I can remember being about 5 or 6 years old, riding in the car with my Dad as we drove by the old Pearland Municipal Airport (T-29 Abandoned & Little-Known Airfields: Texas, Southeastern Houston area ) and seeing an Erco Ercoupe parked near the road. I never forgot the twin tailed shape of that airplane and the effect it had on me as a kid. I built a model of the Ercoupe a few years after that and many years later at the age of 40 (1987) I acquired a 1948 vintage 415E Ercoupe with a C-90 Continental. I kept that airplane for five years and flew it many, many enjoyable hours which included taking family and friends for their first airplane ride (and in a "convertible" at that!). I lived on a private airstrip (7XS0) at the time and it was so convenient just to walk out the back door and go flying. I often used the Ercoupe to fly to Hempstead where I instructed in gliders on weekends for the Soaring Club Of Houston. Without rudder pedals by design, the Ercoupe perhaps seemed a little bit silly to fly sometimes but it always brought back pleasant memories of my Dad (1923-1988) for me. Sort of a going back to my roots feeling, you know? Anyway, if you ever make it to Texas and want to swap lies, give me a shout, mate. ;-) 
Best,
Ron

PS. Don't get me started telling PushPull airshow stories... :-d


----------



## DAE00 (Dec 31, 2010)

F-15 pilot.. I don't post much, but I do a lot of lurking.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

TimeOnTarget said:


> It must be nice to be able to stand up straight in the back.....


Michael, you could probably dunk a basketball on the flight deck of your 747 freighter and if not on the flight deck, surely downstairs.... :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Good news, guys!
> It's oh dark thirty, but I just passed my ATP ride!
> Got typed in the Puma.
> Now it's time to go start making money in it
> ...


Well done! :-! Fly safe and enjoy the ship.  BTW Dennis, were'nt all your checkrides done in the dark anyway?... LOL. :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> ...and some pics from today in McMinnville Oregon...


Hi, Dennis. You're flying for Evergreen now? Left the old S&R grind in CA? Good for you, bud. Hope it works out well for you and that you enjoy it greatly. BTW, a number of years ago (during the time Evergreen was restoring the H4) I was speaking with the museum director (Jerry Johnson at the time IIRC) about acquiring my 1967 O-2A. Had it not been for the museum's intense focus on the Goose at the time, I'm 90% certain the Duck would have gone there for display. Oh, well... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

So true about the 747. I am on mil leave now flying the back breaker again (HH60)


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

DAE00 said:


> F-15 pilot.. I don't post much, but I do a lot of lurking.


Ah, the otrher nd of the aircraft scale reporting in ... ;-)

Enjoy your time here, sir! I had the privilege of watching an F-16 in supersonic low passes at Spangdahlem AB at last weekend in July - does an F-15 make twice as much noise? ;-) Either way, you guys need to be envied.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Ah, the otrher nd of the aircraft scale reporting in ... ;-)
> 
> Enjoy your time here, sir! I had the privilege of watching an F-16 in supersonic low passes at Spangdahlem AB at last weekend in July - does an F-15 make twice as much noise? ;-) Either way, you guys need to be envied.


The sad thing is his landing speed is about what my cruise speed is. ;-)

But mine's a lot easier on gas.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

DAE00 said:


> F-15 pilot.. I don't post much, but I do a lot of lurking.


That is a big step up from my Pitts...
Have you got any pictures?

cheers.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> That is a big step up from my Pitts...
> Have you got any pictures?
> 
> cheers.


I bet you he'd still have a real challenge landing the Pitts, though.

I knew a guy who flew Jaguars in the RAF. When he left he got a part-time job instructing in an Extra-300; he left it, so his boss told me, because he couldn't consistently hack the tailwheel landing characteristics. And in the USA, the National Test Pilot's School had to give up using a couple of Pitts because of a landing accident and because the students were struggling to come to terms with them in the time available.

All part of the Pitts mystique, of course!


----------



## DAE00 (Dec 31, 2010)

Spit161 said:


> That is a big step up from my Pitts...
> Have you got any pictures?
> 
> cheers.


Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I don't have any pictures including watches, however, I do have a bunch of Eagle pictures. Here are a couple of good ones.. 

On another note, I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my custom F-15 Airwolf.. it should be here in Oct. I'll post pics when it arrives!















Cheers,

Flash


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

DAE00 said:


> View attachment 489525
> View attachment 489526
> 
> 
> ...


Your based at Lakenheath?
I've been there a few times - it's a nice base.

cheers.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi guys,
Nope, can't stand up in this one, not by a long shot 
Just arrived in Sweden with three other pilots. We're going to look things over today, and hopefully embark on a cross country flight tomorrow down south (Denmark, Poland, Czec) then east (Turkey, mid Caspian Sea, Turkmenistan) and finally into Bagram Afghanistan. 
This is the first time I've flown internationally, or such a long flight. Should be an adventure.
Then I start my first six weeks in country.


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got back on the internet while deployed and have enjoyed catching up on this thread.

Congrats on your ATP, Dennis, and good luck over there. Fly Safe!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I have my PPL & when I get time float around in a Cessna 182 & when I say float I mean it when compared to some of the stella equipment you other fella's fly........:-d


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> I bet you he'd still have a real challenge landing the Pitts, though.


Hmm.. 
Thats a very good point - it took me quite a while to master!



HappyJack said:


> I knew a guy who flew Jaguars in the RAF. When he left he got a part-time job instructing in an Extra-300; he left it, so his boss told me, because he couldn't consistently hack the tailwheel landing characteristics.


The man who taught me to fly the Pitts was an ex-RAF Tornado GR4 instructor, and flys a Spitfire, Mustang (and the Pitts) in his spare time..



HappyJack said:


> All part of the Pitts mystique, of course!


And that is why I like the aircraft. As Laurence Gonzale once said:



> "Most pilots can look at any airplane and study it for a while and conclude,"I can fly that." But when most pilots look a Pitts, they say, "How could anyone fly that thing?" Just sitting there it looks as if it's breaking the rules."


cheers.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

I fly gliders for a couple years now...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

boeing767 said:


> I fly gliders for a couple years now...
> 
> View attachment 495191


Nice.
Thanks for sharing.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

O/T I know but please spare a thought for the family of the pilot of the Red Arrows Hawk who was tragically killed when his plane crashed following a display today.

BBC News - Red Arrows pilot dies in Bournemouth Air Festival crash


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

V10k said:


> O/T I know but please spare a thought for the family of the pilot of the Red Arrows Hawk who was tragically killed when his plane crashed following a display today.
> 
> BBC News - Red Arrows pilot dies in Bournemouth Air Festival crash


I met him at RIAT - we had a long chat.
He was a genuinely nice man - and great pilot. RIP Jon.

cheers.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi - thought I'd join in - fly Pumas offshore N.Sea - also fly light aircraFt in my spare time. Used to own a Pitts but now fly something a LOT older and slower and non-aerobatic - good fun though and much kinder on the wallet 

Like Nimbushopper, Flying's also what got me interested in watches - especially those associated with the 30s, 50s and 60s, when you really needed a watch to fly with.

Fortis has been on my wrist for the last 9 years and seen off quite a bit of competition!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

whifferdill said:


> Used to own a Pitts but now fly something a LOT older and slower and non-aerobatic - good fun though and much kinder on the wallet


I would guess at a Tiger Moth, but you can do aeros in those (for the most part)...

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Spit161 said:


> I would guess at a Tiger Moth, but you can do aeros in those (for the most part)...
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


Just as bad handling but less drafty - an Auster  Keeps the feet alive anyway!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

whifferdill said:


> Just as bad handling but less drafty - an Auster  Keeps the feet alive anyway!


Pictures....please!!!
I bet it keeps the feet alive - as does the Pitts!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Check out my blog: The Auster Diaries | The Flying Adventures of a 1946 Auster and the people who fly her


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

whifferdill said:


> Check out my blog: The Auster Diaries | The Flying Adventures of a 1946 Auster and the people who fly her


Looks a lot like a Piper Cub. Especially the wing.

Edit: Reading further its based on an American Taylorcraft, which was based on...... a Cub. Yes, they will keep your feet busy, as will all taildraggers.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

whifferdill said:


> Check out my blog: The Auster Diaries | The Flying Adventures of a 1946 Auster and the people who fly her


Interesting blog, thanks for sharing.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

I've barely cracked 15 hours worth of training, and I don't dare look at my watch while flying. Seems like every time I look inside, the plane (Diamond Katana) starts to do it's own thing. That didn't stop me from obsessing over a GMT watch - finally got an Alpha GMT and put it on a NATO. I like to think it helps me with UTC time ... this might be true.


----------



## florinbaiduc (Jan 11, 2011)

I fly sailplanes and small engined planes, but I was in the cockpit of many different planes, ranging from an old fabric AN2 (wonderful biplane) to the A380 (not in flight though). 

In my opinion there is nothing like flying saiplanes - they are usually very high performance highly strung machines, cutting through the air with no added power but the sun's. Every pilot should try it at least once, it's very easy to get hooked though...
In used to use the AWD 591 (both the white and the grey versions). Since one week I upgraded to the GW3000 BD (metal bracelet one). It bares no comparison, the GW3000 being far more visible in the cockpit thanks to the domed crystal and the good hands/dial contrast). In flight, except reading the time (and the date sometimes), I never use any other functions of a watch. One funny fact is that the metal bracelet/case gets of feels colder than the urethane ones as the altitude increases


----------



## drjmills (May 21, 2009)

I'm currently doing my PPL and fly PA28s. I always fly with my Omega Speedmaster X-33; if it's good enough for astronauts it's good enough for me!

Wishing you all clear skies!


----------



## Kaiser T (Jul 11, 2010)

SF 25C Falke, MFI-17, T-6G Harvard, T-37, MiG-15 UTI, FT-5 (dual MiG-17), F-6 (MiG-19), F-7 (MiG-21), F-7MG (double delta MiG-21), Mirage-5, Mirage F-1E, F-16A/B..........with Casios for the most part of three decades!!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Kaiser T said:


> SF 25C Falke, T-6G Harvard, T-37, MiG-15 UTI, FT-5 (dual MiG-17), F-6 (MiG-19), F-7 (MiG-21), Mirage-5, Mirage F-1E, F-16A/B..........with Casios for the most part of three decades!!


Are you an airshow performer? There's a lot of Combloc, and unusual stuff in there. Just saw Dale Snodgrass perform in a MiG-17 recently. Very cool!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaiser T said:


> SF 25C Falke, T-6G Harvard, T-37, MiG-15 UTI, FT-5 (dual MiG-17), F-6 (MiG-19), F-7 (MiG-21), Mirage-5, Mirage F-1E, F-16A/B..........with Casios for the most part of three decades!!


Are you part of a test pilots institution. The only pilot that I know that flies a mix like that, is!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Phil73805 said:


> Nope, the name doesn't ring a bell. I've flown quite a few types in my time but for some reason I really love the Grummans. Good visibility, as opposed to the view out of a PA28, nice handling and surprisingly stable in the cruise for a low wing.


Yeah, love my Tiger. The Grummans have little higher wing loading than your typical 172, and PA28, and better in turbulence. They are not "twitchy" as some say, just good handling, with light controls.



> As for the cost of AVGAS in the UK...it's shocking and only set to get worse. Currently paying around £1.90 per litre so £7.60 per gallon US or around $12 a gallon.


We need an alternative fuel something that will work in our Lycs and Continentals without modification. Anyway, back to watches. I've been using a simple MKII Blackwater, while flying, and it is perfect. No need for chronos or pictures of airplanes or anything aero related. After a few total electrical failures, a good watch, that is self powered was a comfort.  That's when I first bought the Tiger. The electrical Gremlins have been sorted out for several years now, knock on wood!


----------



## Kaiser T (Jul 11, 2010)

Pilot2 said:


> Are you an airshow performer? There's a lot of Combloc, and unusual stuff in there. Just saw Dale Snodgrass perform in a MiG-17 recently. Very cool!





Spit161 said:


> Are you part of a test pilots institution. The only pilot that I know that flies a mix like that, is! cheers, Jake.


Nope, none of the above. Was just a regular fighter jock with Pakistan Air Force!


----------



## Nate2046 (Aug 13, 2010)

florinbaiduc said:


> I fly sailplanes and small engined planes, but I was in the cockpit of many different planes, ranging from an old fabric AN2 (wonderful biplane) to the A380 (not in flight though).


My dad downed an AN2 in 1966. Can you imagine being engaged by an F-4 in one of those things? Probably never saw it coming at least.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> I fly from Elstree (EGTR)


Hi Phil,
I went to school at Aldenham, across the road from Elstree..were you around when that Cherokee got stuck in the tree before landing? This must have been way back in '90..

Flight Instructor, Corporate Pilot, Company Pilot.
Flight Instructed at Lakeland, Florida.
Flew a beautiful brand new King Air 200 with the Proline 21 suite and then moved to a Citation Bravo...got furloughed!
Did a stint with a Canadian major manufacturer for a commercial Regional Jet and a large Turboprop, before being furloughed..again.
Eventually decided getting home to the family everyday was priority...so the logbooks have been shelved for posterity. LOL.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally got myself a cockpit shot (easier with a two pilot crew  )...


----------



## sendin (Oct 27, 2010)

Army Aviator, long since retired, with 1000+ hours of combat and combat assault time during two tours in Viet Nam and lots more time later. Most time was accrued in 0-1 Birddog, U-6 Beaver, UH-1 Huey and OH-58 Kiowa and a variety of other now-obsolete flying machines. I got by pretty well with a $20 Seiko from the PX and a Zippo lighter that I could refuel in-flight from the wing tank drain valve.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, sendin. Do you still fly?


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

Now this anecdote will force a smile on the face of some of the pilots here! It happened to me when I was at air-school (a long, long time ago)!
I was (only just) allowed to fly solo in a Cessna 152 in the morning, after doing several touch and go´s, the instructor told me on the radio to come down and I could continue after lunch. I parked the plane and put the pitot tube cover on and went to lunch. In the afternoon I did a quick check and got into the plane and asked the tower for clearance to start...
I took off and when I was about 100-200 ft up, had a glance at my instruments...no airspeed indicated! My heart leapt into my mouth, all sorts of thoughts went  through my flight-inexperienced mind, but I soon realised my mistake, I forgot to take the pitot tube cover off!!! I have never told this to anyone, and certainly not my flight instructor, who later became a friend of mine, up till this day! 
As you can guess, all went well, although flying was still new to me, with no experience, it could have ended fataly.
That was a healthy learning experience to me ;You had to fly the plane by the seat of your pants and not by instruments...


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

papazulu said:


> Now this anecdote will force a smile on the face of some of the pilots here! It happened to me when I was at air-school (a long, long time ago)!
> I was (only just) allowed to fly solo in a Cessna 152 in the morning, after doing several touch and go´s, the instructor told me on the radio to come down and I could continue after lunch. I parked the plane and put the pitot tube cover on and went to lunch. In the afternoon I did a quick check and got into the plane and asked the tower for clearance to start...
> I took off and when I was about 100-200 ft up, had a glance at my instruments...no airspeed indicated! My heart leapt into my mouth, all sorts of thoughts went through my flight-inexperienced mind, but I soon realised my mistake, I forgot to take the pitot tube cover off!!! I have never told this to anyone, and certainly not my flight instructor, who later became a friend of mine, up till this day!
> As you can guess, all went well, although flying was still new to me, with no experience, it could have ended fataly.
> That was a healthy learning experience to me ;You had to fly the plane by the seat of your pants and not by instruments...


I wouldn't worry about it. You might be surprised by the number of times I have seen this happen, amongst experienced military and civil pilots alike. I have seen far worse. I once saw the after effects of a crew that started a helicopter with the tail rotor gust locks on. Now that was embarrassing!


----------



## Nate2046 (Aug 13, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread but felt the need to crow a little. Just completed my transition from this;










To this;










This is the airplane that made me want to be a pilot so its a bit of a dream fulfilled. Now that I'm doing serious time zone jumping I really need to figure out the right watch for the job. It pains me but I think I might have to go digital as some of you have, just for the ease of time changes. In any case, looking for a new watch is a good problem to have.


----------



## Holling (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been flying 737's for the last 20 years. 
Only 16 more years till I can retire!

I was visiting the Smithsonian A&S museum on an overnight and found 9 different airplanes and helicopters on display that I have flown. I must be getting old.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Went to flight school. Never certified for anything really important. Flew an old beechcraft and a two cessna 172 skyhawks. Hope to go back one day.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Nate2046 said:


> This is the airplane that made me want to be a pilot so its a bit of a dream fulfilled. Now that I'm doing serious time zone jumping I really need to figure out the right watch for the job. It pains me but I think I might have to go digital as some of you have, just for the ease of time changes. In any case, looking for a new watch is a good problem to have.


It's a four-engines airplane, so you'll need a watch with four barrels for extended power reserve


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

Nate2046 said:


> I realize this is an old thread but felt the need to crow a little. Just completed my transition from this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, another Deltoid! You would think that out of 12,500 there would be more than two of us here.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just finished an 11 Hour duty (Airline Captain) - I have bored people - and myself - to death about the "Digital Watch is the best thing for a pilot" debate, but I keep coming back to it. I prefer _real _watches, but it is _*impossible*_ to beat a digital for practical purposes in aviation..........!

Alarms, Timezones, Stopwatch, but most of all - INSTANT ability to tell ACCURATE time!

I think I have settled on a 'G-Shock for work, Real timepiece for leasure/pleasure' policy......................

Any pliots agree or am I am freak!!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

diver69 said:


> Just finished an 11 Hour duty (Airline Captain) - I have bored people - and myself - to death about the "Digital Watch is the best thing for a pilot" debate, but I keep coming back to it. I prefer _real _watches, but it is _*impossible*_ to beat a digital for practical purposes in aviation..........!
> 
> Alarms, Timezones, Stopwatch, but most of all - INSTANT ability to tell ACCURATE time!
> 
> ...


I'm right there with ya man. I'm not a fan of wearing any nice watches that I will be banging around in the cockpit or getting stolen in hotel rooms. Digitals are accurate, practical, and they take a beating. 5 alarms(no more hotel wake up calls for me), solar/atomic(matches the gps clock in the plane), world-time, timer, stopwatch, makes coffee, does laundry, and files my taxes....The Gshock GW5600-J is my favorite thus far....


----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Funny - I am wearing almost the same watch for work - a GW5600BC!


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

diver69 said:


> Just finished an 11 Hour duty (Airline Captain) - I have bored people - and myself - to death about the "Digital Watch is the best thing for a pilot" debate, but I keep coming back to it. I prefer _real _watches, but it is _*impossible*_ to beat a digital for practical purposes in aviation..........!
> 
> Alarms, Timezones, Stopwatch, but most of all - INSTANT ability to tell ACCURATE time!


<--- Airline puke here. I think you are dead on. While I love a classy automatic for my days off, I swear by my Aerospace while at work. Instant (no converting) Zulu time, an alarm, and many other functions.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

another airline grunt here. started out flying gliders, floats, pc-12, citations and now flying the line for a major


----------



## cervelott (Apr 14, 2010)

C-130, CC-144 Challenger VIP. CRJ, A320, B767, A330 and soon the B777.
Great website!


----------



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 23, 2009)

Lowtime Canadian commercial heli pilot. Currently at a little over 200 hours in (so far) Robinson R22 and R44. Also an avalanche tech and ski patroller in the off season. Busting my butt to get my next heli job!



My ideal watch(es) should be durable, able to withstand an avgas or jet fuel bath, have dual time zones (not that I fly across many, but METAR/TAF are in UTC), be durable, easy to read, durable, comfortable, tough, durable, durable, and durable. All that said, my watch is down there on my collective hand, and not easily read - I use the instrument panel clock for most of my flying needs. Some of the newer Robbies I've flown have an easy-to-use chronograph function, so my watch is more of a secondary or backup. 

But being a watch geek and all...

My Suunto Observer is a great avi tech/ski patroller watch (altimeter is necessary for that job), but the dual time zones and barometer function would make it a good pilot watch too. 

My Citizen BL-5250 is my go-to watch - tough, Eco-Drive, easy to read, looks nice. It does have a second time zone function, but it's slow and clunky to use - one must select the second time zone with the crown, then wait while the hands spin around to said second time zone.

I have a Seiko Black Monster (steel band) in the mail on it's way - should fit the bill for durable and easy to read. 

I have a real jones for the Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT, but that's beyond my current budget 

Fly safe!

- Darren


----------



## altec02 (Sep 22, 2012)

hi! im a pilot here i fly helicopters. I have a new hobby i love paragliding. I love it because when im on top i just love it. I always go to this place to do paragliding URL


----------



## hogs263 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not a pilot...but I think these birds (Osprey's) are COOL! They came into Missoula last week and I was able to get on the tarmac. Met the pilots and crew and was in awe. I bow down to you pilots! I was just in the Infantry. Thanks for the ride!
b-)

CC


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

No man was ever "just" in the Infantry! I fly to support you....


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

florinbaiduc said:


> I fly sailplanes and small engined planes, but I was in the cockpit of many different planes, ranging from an old fabric AN2 (wonderful biplane) to the A380 (not in flight though).
> 
> In my opinion there is nothing like flying saiplanes - they are usually very high performance highly strung machines, cutting through the air with no added power but the sun's. Every pilot should try it at least once, it's very easy to get hooked though...)


I agree with you. I even quited from flying lessens in a Cessna 172 after my first glider start! I'm now flying all kind of gliders for about 5 years (from performance gliders till aerobatic gliders). It is a real pleasure to fly them. Also the fact that about 20% of the gliderclub are active airline pilots should understate this conclusion from florinbaiduc :-! Just try it! Not going from A till B by plotting a plan, but using the force of nature b-) . I always see gliders as a kind of budget racecar.

















This plane fits like a glove b-)


----------



## hogs263 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hooah! my friend. 11B


----------



## addicted2climbing (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I flew sailplanes for years but i had to drive a long distance to get to my glider club so I switched to Hangliders that I can do in my home town. However lately, I have been taking power lessons flying a 172N and I am about 80% done. My goal is to buy or build a motor glider so I can have the freedom of both. If I had $150K I would buy this.. Home Page

But I have hardly any K which is why I fly hangliders...LOL

Marc


----------



## badwoogie (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, quite a diverse group on here...lots of cool airplanes too! I'm relatively new compared to most on here, graduated flight school in 2008 in the AH-64D Apache Longbow and am currently deployed to Afghanistan. The flying here is pretty awesome actually, there are some truly beautiful places and interesting terrain and I'm looking forward to seeing snow on the mountains again soon. 
I'm surprised I didn't stumble across this thread sooner, though I realize it's an older one that was recently dug up again. I do spend most of my time lurking in the dive watch forum though. As for watches, well, I really gravitate towards dive watches rather than military watches. The only sort of military one I own is a Suunto Observer that rarely gets worn, thought I'm definitely the odd man out in my unit. To add my own 2 cents to the "what type of watch is best for flying" debate, I will admit that I really have no need for a watch in the cockpit to begin with. However, I learned my lesson the hard way when it comes to digital watches (or any battery powered watch for that matter). My Suunto's battery died the day after I started SERE school, and I was SOL for almost 3 weeks. It was the second time I had a battery die at the most inopportune time. So now my daily beater is a Seiko auto diver - analog, day/date, great lume, nearly indestructable, plenty accurate, and best of all...no battery! 

Those gliders sure look like a lot of fun by the way. I think if I ever learn to fly something else, it will be on of those!


----------



## Max R (Oct 20, 2012)

Spent 17000 hours flying floats to overseas. always been a bit of a watch guy. I comes and goes like an addiction . Years ago when I first started flying jets I was amazed at the crap most of the skippers wore at the time . The Casio calculator watch was a real favourite if I remember.
the funny thing is at the moment I tend to wear a Casio GW 3000 BB . It takes a beating and never shows it. 
Nothing ruins your day more than scrapping a metal watch with a nice crystal against a chart holder or something.

The watch of choice these days for many guys is the Citizen nighthawk / sky hawk , etc,,, A little to busy for me.


----------



## Pohm1 (Nov 1, 2012)

I currently fly a Super Puma helicopter in the offshore oil and gas industry, based in Nigeria. I wear a Citizen Nighthawk for work, mainly for the dual time function, but also because its cheap enough to hand over in a robbery without too much regret! In my off-time I wear an Omega Seamaster and a JLC Reverso Duo. I'm about to take delivery of a Panarai 048.

P1


----------



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

I currently fly the CASA 212-200 for work. It's surprisingly responsive for being a school bus with wings. Lots of fun to fly.

I always try to wear a different watch when I go out for a work rotation. The guys I work with all expect me to bring a new mechanical or automatic that they haven't seen before. Unfortunately I don't have quite that many watches.

I brought my vintage Kingston military style on this trip. I picked it up at a military surplus store about a year ago for $5. It was in tact but a total mess and it didn't run when I got it. I did a thorough cleaning/oiling and replaced the crystal. I really like it now. It's small but it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pohm1 said:


> I currently fly a Super Puma helicopter in the offshore oil and gas industry, based in Nigeria. I wear a Citizen Nighthawk for work, mainly for the dual time function, but also because its cheap enough to hand over in a robbery without too much regret! In my off-time I wear an Omega Seamaster and a JLC Reverso Duo. I'm about to take delivery of a Panarai 048.
> 
> P1


Nice to see another "Nighthawk" pilot. I'm loving mine.

Like others here, I prefer to just fly with an inexpensive quartz watch, digital or Analog. Its far too easy to ding up a nice watch in the cockpit.


----------

